# '96 Hoyt Smoke



## res0zvka (Aug 2, 2005)

If anyone can give me some of the tuneing specs i would appreciate,
I seem to recall 40" ATA, 5 1/2" aprox brace. Was string length dependant on Mod size?
all these questions and not sure of the answers :mg:
Thanks


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

The Smoke wasn't a catalog bow. It came out mid season. I still have mine. I think if you got the specs from a Deviator, you might come close to what you're looking for.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

The smoke was a dealers bow. We sold some and they were a wrist slapper and load shooting.


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't know that the Smoke was a dealers bow. News to me. Thanks. I do know that the Deviator came out just shortly after. Both would slap. Make sure you wear hearing protection just like you would if you were shooting an Oneida.


----------

